
UK telecomms access hatch covers - fanf2
https://null.53bits.co.uk/index.php?page=uk-grid-covers
======
gaspoweredcat
as youd expect from the good old UK, theyre dull as dishwater, not quite the
lovely intricate designs you see in places like japan

